# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  طلب z3X box

## bahri20000

السلام عليكم 
أريد شراء z3X box
المرجو إعطائي ثمنها
وشكرا لكم

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

اخي الثمن 1900 full المكان الدار البيضاء الرقم 0626462830

----------


## king of royal

بالتوفيق............

----------

